# What can you do to SUPPORT the forces if you can't join (bad medical history)



## GrizzlyBear (5 Dec 2015)

Hi. I wanted to join the Canadian Forces when I was 17. I'm 31 now. It's what I would've done and I couldn't think of anything else better to do in my life. I have a history of mental illness but what bugs me is it's just that.....history. There are some psychiatrists that say that between 10-15% of people with any mental condition survive and become perfectly capable but I'm no fool. I would only fight as a last resort and I'm sure all of you in the military agree. It's a last resort thing but never the less, you TRAIN for it, instead, hoping to secure Canadian interests and promoting peace throughout the world. Basically keeping Canada safe.

So that's that, I can't join.

But what can I do other than join? I'm perfectly capable, I don't see a psychiatrist anymore, just a family doctor, some to *cough* prescribe me pills just because, if it were up to me, I would just do it myself. But I'm no doctor. You wouldn't be able to tell the difference between any other man and me, if you met me in real life. There's no CURE for ridiculous stuff like this, what I can tell you is that the only thing that differenciates me and another person, is that if I were to have high levels of stress, regardless of pills (which WORK for me) there's always a chance that I would take it more badly than the next guy. And have a relapse. So what can I do other than join? Can I volunteer? I want to support the Canadian military if I can't join it. Is there ANYTHING AT ALL I can do for the cause, justice and promoting of peace throughout the world from where I am? (Canada obviously......) If you really want to know, I would feel proud to know that I'm helping those that I can't be with in their day to day activities wherever they are throughout the world. That whatever I'm doing is beneficial to the brothers (and maybe some sisters) that I would've joined if I otherwise wouldn't of come down with this illness.....

I have a friend that said that I could train cadets. It's interesting......what are all my options? All of them.
Just volunteering. No pay. Nothing. Just something to say that I've done all I can do. There's more than nothing in the world I would better want to volunteer for, than volunteering for the Canadian Forces. Please. It's just the second best thing thx..............


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2015)

GrizzlyBear said:
			
		

> But what can I do other than join?



You could contact your local volunteer centre,
http://volunteer.ca/volunteer-centres


----------



## Staff Weenie (5 Dec 2015)

Depending on where you live, most of the major bases will have a Military Family Resource Centre that runs many programs, and often relies on volunteers to help. The Royal Canadian Legion also accepts members with no service, but who wish to join. They run a myriad of programs that support the forces.

Most of all, just being a Canadian of good conscience helps us. When it comes time to vote, consider the platforms that all parties have for the military. Consider how they intend to use the military for the defence of Canada, and to assist our partners overseas. We don't have any real say in where we go, and we don't have enough votes in the ridings to have any influence.  But, if enough people keep us in mind, it can make a difference.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (11 Dec 2015)

Thanks Staff Weenie.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Dec 2015)

Take interests in current affairs, educate yourself and then write and talk to your MP about ensuring the military is not being starved. If MP can bugged enough they will take that back to their party to say "this is an issue".


----------

